# We Need Subs in Chicago area



## CookCook20 (Nov 7, 2006)

We currently have many spots to fill in the Chicago area. We need contractors with plows, loaders, bobcats etc for many spots in Illinois. Get the $'s from snow plowing without the hassel of bidding it and managing it. Just show up and plow. Call David at 847-354-9489 for details.


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

i'm in the south subs (palos, oak lawn, tinley, orland, evergreen, alsip, crestwood etc etc) PM me if ya want my cell number if ya need help out here.


----------



## Luchs Plowing (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm in the south elgin area and in the Rockford area. What is it that you need and do you still need the coverage. I also work with a person who covers most of the west side of Saint Charles and a lot of houses in South Elgin. We are both fully insured. If you still need help you can call or e-mail me at [email protected] or call 815-519-4477


----------

